# المساحه في مشاريع الطرق



## ابوهشوم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعتبر المساحه في مشاريع الطرق من اهم الاعمال المساحيه واكثرها شموليه
ساتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن طرق تنفيذ مشروع طرق من الالف الى الياء
واطلب من كل اخ عنده معلومات ان يضيفها الى هذا الموضوع ولا يبخل علينا
لتعم الفائده على الجميع
اول عمل يقوم به المساح هو استلام موقع العمل واستلام نقاط المرجعيه 
ثم يقوم بتوزيع نقاط جديده كل 200 متر وعمل ترافرز 
ثم يقوم بتنزيل السنتر لاين للمشروع كل 20 متر او 25 متر
ثم يقوم بالرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعيه من اجل حساب الكميات ورسم المقاطع العرضيه
بعد رسم المقاطع العرضيه يقوم المساح بتثبيت عروض الطريق ووضع المناسيب
حتى يبدا العمل في الردم والقطع حتى يصل الى منسوب sub grade
يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد sub grade
تاتي الطبقات الرئيسيه للطريق وتختلف من مشروع لاخر
topping&sup basse corse& basse corse 
ويتم فرد هذه الطبقات اما بالجريدر او البيفر
ويقوم المساح بتثبيت العروض والمناسيب لهذه الطبقات على قطع من الحديد
بعد طبقه basse corse يتم رش طبقه من الاسفلت 
ويتم بعدها فرد طبقات الاخلطه الاسفلتيه
يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات الجيده


----------



## ابوهشوم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لمرورك الكريم اخي م ميلاد
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم ب الف خير
تقبل الله منا ومنكم حسن الطاعات
اخي العزيز معلومات قيمه وتاتي عن خبره وممارسه 
زادك الله من نعيمه انت وجميع امة الاسلام
ملاحظه
لو استطعنا ان نقسم هذه الخطوات الى دروس وكل درس متخصص في نوع معين من اعمال المساحه
مثلا الدرس الاول كيف يتم اختيار مسار الطريق ما هيه الاسس والقواعد المتبعه
وشكرا لرحابة صدرك اخي وحبيبي ابو هاشوم


----------



## ابوهشوم (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي يعقوب
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عبدةو (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوهشوم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لك اخي عبده
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوهشوم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حساب slope stake او toe
وهذا يعني طرف الردم او الحفر
اولا يجب معرفه قيمه الميل الجانبي
وهذا يعتمد على نوع التربه او الصخر وارتفاع الحفر او الردم
فمثلا التربه الرمليه ليست كالصخر الصلب
والصخر الصلب الذي يمكن قطعه بالات ليس كالذي يحتاج لتفجير
وكذلك عندما يكون الردم متر واحد مثلا ليس كعشر امتار وكذلك القطع
وتكون نسبه الميل الجانبي من (ربع الى واحد)الى(اربع لواحد)(افقي-عمودي)
وهذه النسبه على العموم يحددها مهندس المواد او المشرف
slope stake يساوي ارتفاع الطمم اوالقطع مقسوما على الفرق الجبري بين الميل الجانبي وميل الرض الطبيعيه
طبعا الرقم الناتج يضاف الى مسافه كتف الشارع


----------



## ابوهشوم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوهشوم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*لماذا الر فع المساهي في مشاريع الطرق*

يقوم المساح بالرفع المسلحي عده مرات ولكل مره لغرض مختلف
اولا رفع الارض الطبيعيه ويكون بهدف حصر الكميات ورسم المقاطع العرضيه
ثانيا الرفع بعد عمليات الردم لمعرفه السماكات المردومه وتحديد عرض الطريق
ثالثا رفع مجاري الاوديه بغرض تصميم العبارات وحصر كمياتها
رابعا الرفع لمناطق القطع والردم بغرض حساب المستخلصات


----------



## ابن البلد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه من أفضل المواضيع 
موضوع نوعي ويحتمل التوسع


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوهشوم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذه من أفضل المواضيع
> موضوع نوعي ويحتمل التوسع


 للاسف اخي م شبلي يبدوا ان الموضوع لم يرق للاخوه الكرام 
ولم اجد التفاعل منهم 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمرور الكريم


حارث البدراني قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 وبك اخي الكريم
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابوهشوم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

------------------


----------



## ابوهشوم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ابوهشوم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## alkaisar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_اخي ابو هشوم اشكرك على مشاركاتك القيمه والمفيده ولكن اسالك سؤال يمكن فرق التسميه او اللهجه _
_بالنسبه لحساب toeممكن التوضيح اكتر واكون ممنونك للاستفاده جزاك الله خير _


----------



## ابوهشوم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

alkaisar قال:


> _اخي ابو هشوم اشكرك على مشاركاتك القيمه والمفيده ولكن اسالك سؤال يمكن فرق التسميه او اللهجه _
> _بالنسبه لحساب toeممكن التوضيح اكتر واكون ممنونك للاستفاده جزاك الله خير _


toe
او
slope stake
هو بدايه الطمم او القطع في الطريق
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابوهشوم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## ahmed_84 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهو الجديد فى اعمال الطرق


----------



## ahmadj5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووررررررر


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... اريد معلومات او نصايح بخصوص مشروع التخرج فى الطرق وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahmy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

Grade Stakes هام جدا


----------



## abdelrahmy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelrahmy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تحديد Catch Point التقاء ميل جانب الطريق مع الارض الطبيعيه ---- حسابها slope stake
فرق الارتفاع ما بين نقطة المفصل Hinge Point و مسقطها العمودي على الارض الطبيعيه مقسوما على الفرق الجبري ما بين ميل سطح الطريقSuperElevation و ميل جانب الطريق Side Slope مع الاخذ بالاعتبار اشارات الميول + او –
يضاف الناتج الى ال offset of hinge point فيكون الناتج هو بعد ال slope stake عن ال C.L
يتم حساب المنسوب بناء على هذه المسافه ------- لتعيين حدود كل طبقه يتم عملها في الموقع ----- حتى لا يتم الردم او القطع بشكل خاطئ ----- طرف الردم او الحفر
معرفه قيمه الميل الجانبي
نسبه الميل الجانبي من (ربع الى واحد)الى(اربع لواحد)(افقي-عمودي)
slope stake يساوي ارتفاع الطمم اوالقطع مقسوما على الفرق الجبري بين الميل الجانبي وميل الرض الطبيعيه
طبعا الرقم الناتج يضاف الى مسافه كتف الشارع


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 يوليو 2012)

الف شكروجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GHADA AL (22 يوليو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

;ghl thk'n ,v


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

لاتنمكطمنتالبلاتنمكنتالبلا


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

Ghghgnnf nfhju nffhf


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

Hkh hgn ffqk u hg[v,f hkh hg[v,f hkhhhhhhh hg[v,f


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

خا ةغ لخل هفس ؤقهحممهىل ةث


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## shehab is (23 يوليو 2012)

ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## maged dida (23 يوليو 2012)

متابع معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

فين


----------



## zaklip (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mh.hamdi (30 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا بس لو تعمل معي خير بس البدايه عايز توضحا لي 
ثم يقوم بتوزيع نقاط جديده كل 200 متر وعمل ترافرز 
ثم يقوم بتنزيل السنتر لاين للمشروع كل 20 متر او 25 متر بالتفصيل​


----------



## adel hilal (6 مايو 2013)

الله عليك ياباشا


----------



## فايز زيدان فايز (23 مايو 2013)

يتم عمل الردم الصخرى حتى إرتفاع 2 م على الأقل من الـ t.o.e
السؤال هو ! ماهو المقصود ب الــ t.o.e هنا ؟؟؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ 
​


----------

